# HELP ASAP Indiana



## IndyRatties (Mar 11, 2014)

I came across a topic on eBay that stated that they were needing to get rid of TONS of rats. I'm not sure what this person did or how they are treated but it's listed as pets and feeders. If the rats are not spoken for by 3/12/2014 they will be frozen and feeder rats. Please help! This person is located in Indianapolis, Indiana.








I will post the original link to the ad 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

